# Will too many treats make them hyper?



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't know if this is a silly question, but I was wondering if dog treats would affect a dog the way human treats would affect humans.

For example, too much sugar or caffeine would make a person hyper.

Could that happen to a dog who eats too many dog treats?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you feeding them sugar or caffeine?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheerful1 said:


> Don't know if this is a silly question, but I was wondering if dog treats would affect a dog the way human treats would affect humans.
> 
> For example, too much sugar or caffeine would make a person hyper.
> 
> Could that happen to a dog who eats too many dog treats?


I'm guessing that would depend on what is in the treats. Of course I would never give my dog caffeine but she does get a jelly bean occasionally for a treat. I discovered she likes them when I accidentally dropped one in front of her.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jax08 - Bad enough what sugar and caffeine does to me, so it will never touch Joey's lips.

He gets Royal Canin treats and Fruitables treats. Was just wondering if there's anything in regular dog treats that would affect them if given in excess (other than gaining weight).


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Thats one of the reasons I prefer to use pieces of steak when doing a lot of training. No additives, preservatives or fat.


----------

